# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कार्बोहाइड्रेट में कटौती करें और मोटापा घटायें

## Krishna

जंक फूड और फास्ट फूड के प्रयोग से मोटापा आम समस्या बन गया है और मोटापे को बढाने में खाने में पाया जाने वाले कार्बोहाइड्रेट का बहुत योगदान होता है।

अधिक कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्तू खाना जैसे, रोटी, केक और आलू आदि खाने से मोटापे का खतरा और बढ जाता है। आप अपने खाने में कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त खाने का परहेज करके वजन कम कर सकते हैं। लेकिन कार्बोहाइड्रेट की मात्रा खाने में एकदम से कम करने पर दिमाग पर इसका बुरा असर पडता है। खाने में नियमित रूप से सब्जी, फल, सूप, जूस और खीरे के सलाद का सेवन करना चाहिए। ऐसा करने से शरीर के वजन में बढोतरी नहीं होगी। इससे आपको ताकत मिलेगी तथा बढे हुए पेट में भी कमी आएगी।

----------


## Krishna

*क्या  होता है कार्बोहाइड्रेट*
कार्बोहाइड्रेट एक कार्बनिक पदार्थ है जिसमें कार्बन, हाइड्रोजन व ऑक्सीजन होते हैं। इसमें हाइड्रोजन व ऑक्सीजन का अनुपात जल के समान होता है। कार्बोहाइड्रेट शरीर को गर्मी और चर्बी प्रदान करने के लिए कार्य करता है। शरीर को कार्बोहाइड्रेट दो प्रकार से प्राप्त होते हैं पहला माडी (स्टासर्च) के रूप में दूसरा शुगर के रूप में। गेहूं, ज्वार, मक्का , बाजरा, मोटे अनाज, चावल, दाल और जडों वाली सब्जियों में पाए जाने वाले कार्बोहाइड्रेट को माडी कहा जाता है।
केला, अमरूद, गन्ना, चुकंदर, खजूर, छुआरा, मुनक्का, अंजीर, शक्कर, शहद, मीठी सब्जियां तथा सभी मीठे खाद्य पदार्थों में अधिक मात्रा में कार्बोहाइड्रेट पाया जाता है जो कि अत्यधिक शक्तिशाली और स्वास्**थ्य  के लिए लाभदायक होते हैं। शरीर में इनकी अधिकता से अनेक खतरनाक बीमारियां जैसे- अतिसार, मधुमेह आदि रोग हो जाते हैं और कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त खाना खाने से वजन बहुत तेजी से बढता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कार्बोहाइड्रेट के सेवन से फायदे*
खाने में कार्बोहाइड्रेट की 20 ग्राम की मात्रा के सेवन करने से शरीर में उर्जा बनी रहती है क्योंकि कार्बोहाइड्रेट शरीर के लिए उर्जा का मुख्य स्रोत होता है। कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त भोजन करने से दिमाग में ग्लूकोज की मात्रा पर्याप्त रूप से बनी रहती है दिमाग अच्छे से काम करता है। कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त खाने का सेवन करने से ब्लड में शुगर का स्तर सामान्य रहता है जिससे कम भूख लगती है।

----------


## Krishna

*कार्बोहाइड्रेट न खाने के नुकसान*
कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त आहार खाने से मोटापा बढता है, इस वजह से कई लोग इसका सेवन कम कर देते हैं या बंद कर देते हैं उन लोगों के दिमाग पर इसका असर पडता है। क्योंकि कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त आहार न लेने से मस्ति*ष्क को पर्याप्ता मात्रा में ग्लूकोज नहीं मिल पाता है। इस स्थिति में दिमाग की याददाश्त व सोचने-विचारने की शक्ति कमजोर हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*कैसे कम करें डाइट में कार्बोहाइड्रेट*

आप अपने दैनिक आहार योजना में कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त खाने की मात्रा को कम करके मोटापा पर नियंत्रण पा सकते हैं। खाने में अधिक कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त चीजों के प्रयोग से परहेज करें। लेकिन एकदम से डाइट में से कार्बोहाइड़्रेट्   न लेना बिल्कुल गलत है। कई बार लोग यह सोचते हैं कि कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स फैट बढ़ाने के सिवा और कुछ नहीं करता। जबकि इनसे हमें जरूरी अमाउंट में एनर्जी मिलती है। इसके लिए आप ब्रेड, चपाती वगैरह के ऑप्शन पर जा सकते हैं। इसंलिए नियमित रूप से खाने में कम कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्त आहार सब्जी, फल, सूप, जूस और खीरे के सलाद आदि का सेवन कीजिए।

----------

